# Upcoming Shows in FL?



## beachbabe18509

I was just wondering if their were any upcoming shows in FL, I know there was one in Tampa back in March but I was at a horse show and couldn't make it.(Some how the horses still manage to win out on the most expensive hobby I'm into, meaning the are still top priority). Just wanted to go and have a chance to look around and see some of the different species in real life and not guessing as to what I want based on pictures...


----------



## SIPOS624

You can check what shows are coming up on kingsnake: http://kingsnake.com/events.html most shows that are worth going to are on there. The next show is a repticon show at the manatee convention center 
http://www.repticon.com/tampa/ (April 19-20) , i know I'm going to that one. Do you know any frog breeders or plant nurseries in FL? Thanks,

-Mike


----------



## beachbabe18509

Tropiflora is in sarasota and if your going to that show in Manatee I would definately suggest you swing by, great great place for plants. As far as breeders I know there here just not where exactly.. I might end up going to that show if I can find the time, one of my friends is getting married on the 20th so maybe if things aren't to busy saturday.


----------



## divingne1

http://www.repticon.com/tampa/
http://www.repticon.com/orlando/
http://www.repticon.com/tallahassee/
http://www.repticon.com/jacksonville/
http://www.repticon.com/pensacola/
http://www.repticon.com/ftmyers/

Not sure if this is a good show but they are pretty much covering most of Florida. There is one listed for Miami but they don't have dates.


----------



## dom

SIPOS624 said:


> You can check what shows are coming up on kingsnake: http://kingsnake.com/events.html most shows that are worth going to are on there. The next show is a repticon show at the manatee convention center
> http://www.repticon.com/tampa/ (April 19-20) , i know I'm going to that one. Do you know any frog breeders or plant nurseries in FL? Thanks,
> 
> -Mike



if you go to the manattee one your in bradenton if you go like another 20 min down the road to sarasota straight down 41 you will see "jungle gardens" amazing place you can also look up botanicle gardens in sarasota very nice place


botanicle garden http://www.selby.org/

jungle garden http://www.sarasotajunglegardens.com/


----------



## IN2DEEP

You have some time to set up tanks before the http://www.worldherpexpo.com/fire_home.htm or http://www.reptilebreedersexpo.com/ ! A few will have darts, even less will be breeders. Look for dart only tables, they will have more info for you. Simply Natural Dart Frogs (SNDF) is an awsome Florida breeder/vendor.


----------



## forestexotics

There is a great show in July. I beleive it will be in Daytona. I could be wrong though. Its called the F.I.R.E show. SNDF and under the canopy farms usually are vendors. They have great selections at these shows. Like everyone has already mentioned.. you can look up reptile shows on kingsnake.com and see listings of all the shows around the state. 
Mike, maybe you can e-mail the host of the repticon show to see if there will be any dart breeders there. I went one year and they had one stand with 3 auratus' for sale. Not a big show either, it was deff a disappointment when I was going just to see frogs. Good luck to ya.
P.s how are those bandeds doing? Good I hope....Sara


----------



## SIPOS624

Yep, I checked the show exhibitor list for the next repticon show and it is http://www.repticon.com/tampa/exhibitors/ . I work for a chameleon vendor and usually have to do all the shows in South Florida so i see who comes to what shows, sometimes there are dart frog breeders at the repticon shows but its usually just a ton of WC auratus and random darts from general reptile people (you can get good deals though). Last repticon orlando there was a guy selling azureus froglets for $25-$35 (not a breeder, looked good though) and leucs for like $20 bucks but they only had a couple. At the Tampa Mania show and the F.I.R.E Orlando show Under the Canopy Farms and Bill Schwin (not sure if i spelled that right) are usually there. Anyway if you like any type of reptile or amphibian you would always want to get something at any show: last time I wanted to get Malaysian leaf frogs. Shows are fun and are getting bigger all the time becuase exotics are getting more popular. Stop by FL Chams and say hi if anyone comes to this show (I'm the kid [Sipos]). I emailed Under the Canopy Farms and asked them what Florida shows they will be attending. The Banded Leucs are doing awesome and feeding on hydei like crazy. 

-Mike


----------



## tarbo96

I should be at the manatee show this weekend usually not many darts. Tropiflora is a great place for broms, my high school buddie's parents own it and they are great. Jungle gardens isnt bad but I would definately suggest Selby Botanical gardens. They even have a small group of darts in the learning center. 

If you are interested in some tanks, I have some exoterras for sale. 2 18x18 for $50 each and 2 18x24 for $75 ea.


----------

